# Winter Necessities



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

We don't wrap here, Maryland is either a warm winter or a slightly cold winter, maybe a real cold but not often anymore. 

I do put insulation under the top cover, then add sugar blocks to all of the hives. Close down the entrance, mouse guards, wind blocks.


----------



## MTP55 (Jan 23, 2017)

Makes sense. I live in the thumb of Michigan.


----------



## fNWABEES (Mar 5, 2017)

MTP55 said:


> Makes sense. I live in the thumb of Michigan.


MTP, do you live in Decatur, or the thumb of Michigan? Can't be both. Spent my whole life in Michigan until 2014. Also probably a difference in weather and preparation due to lake effect snows in Decatur?


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Check out the videos on YouTube posted by the U. of Guelph, their information would apply to your area.


----------



## MTP55 (Jan 23, 2017)

Will do. And I'm not sure where Decatur is. So I'd imagine I don't live there


----------



## Baja (Oct 11, 2012)

For most northern beekeepers moisture is a big issue and I use an insulated quilt (http://goo.gl/eNZMgn). They are easy to make and really help.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

MTP55, I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest you don't realize that Beesource thinks you live in Decatur and says so right on your posts. Only logical for everyone else to think that is where you live also.

My posts indicate I live in Richmond. Actually, I live in Aylett, a small community about 30 miles northeast of Richmond.


----------



## MTP55 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah I did not know that. Perhaps I can correct that.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

You will need to send a PM to a moderator and request the change. Once the location is entered, there is no way to edit it yourself.


----------



## MTP55 (Jan 23, 2017)

Will bees fly all over the place if it suddenly warms up? The temperature has gone up 25 degrees since yesterday and they're all over out by the hives. Storms on the way this afternoon.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

You need to be more specific on these types of questions. If has been in the 40s and it warms up to 70, yes they will be out as fewer bees are needed to keep the brood nest warm. On the other hand, if it warms up from 20 to 45, no they will stay clustered.


----------



## MTP55 (Jan 23, 2017)

Is it really necessary to drill holes in your hive bodies for ventilation? I see some people here do and the same amount don't. 
I have moisture boards in the tops of the hives and plenty of stores. Mouse guards are also on the hives. I have insulation wrap but it hasn't gotten "cold" during the day yet. Night time stays right around 30. No snow yet either. Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think it is 'necessary' to drill holes in hive bodies for ventilation.

But it would be smart to provide _some_ method of allowing humid air to escape from the upper area of the hive. Humid air condensing on the underside of a cold surface and dripping onto the bee cluster would be a serious problem.

There are a variety of possible strategies, including putting shims (_pennies_, perhaps) under the outer cover to lift it slightly. Sometimes a 'feed' shim is incorporated into the stack, (above the top box but below the cover), and that shim can have a hole notched/drilled into it.


----------



## MTP55 (Jan 23, 2017)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> I don't think it is 'necessary' to drill holes in hive bodies for ventilation.
> 
> But it would be smart to provide _some_ method of allowing humid air to escape from the upper area of the hive. Humid air condensing on the underside of a cold surface and dripping onto the bee cluster would be a serious problem.
> 
> ...


So like one of my inner covers that had a notch in it? Shimming it is easy enough.


----------

